# Solo apache 2.2.x en portage? desde cuándo y razón de qué?

## Acron_0248

Buenas,

Luego de varias re-configuraciones en mi sistema, me llevo la curiosa sorpresa de ver que actualmente en el portage solo se encuentran las versiones 2.2.6-r7 y 2.2.8 del servidor apache, WTH?

Los cambios que se han venido llevando en la versión 2.2.x de apache han sido varios, tal vez más de los que se deberían haber hecho, primero fue toda la modificación que se hizo para hacer de apache un sistema modular lo cual estoy seguro de que para más de uno fue problemático a nivel de las configuraciones de hosts virtuales, módulos, entre otras cosas; hasta hace cosa de una semana o dos veo que se modificó el sistema de asignación de USEs mediantes las variables APACHE2_MODULES y APACHE2_MPMS lo cual en realidad no creo que haya generado mucho impacto, sea positivo o negativo, pero prácticamente dice "hoy nos levantamos con ganas de hacer algo poco común sin importar los riesgos"

Ahora, tal vez por despitado, me doy cuenta que no hay versión 2.0.x de apache en el portage, alguien sabe algo al respecto? yo no he leído nada relevante, y en una búsqueda en el foro tampoco hay nada importante, al menos no referente a este tema.

Aunque no es oficial, gentoo-portage.com tampoco muestra referencias a la versión 2.0.x de apache, y por el lado oficial, packages.gentoo tampoco lo hace, a mi entender, básicamente sacaron apache 2.0.x por completo del tree.

Tal vez sea yo solo, pero me parece bastante descabellado el hecho, los cambios en la versión 2.2.x han sido muy grandes y demasiado constantes como para confiarlos a un servidor en producción, los servidores dependen de su uptime y para nadie es divertido explicar y recuperar un downtime, aparte de eso, hay que tomar en cuenta que apache (fundación) aún mantiene la versión 2.0.x la igual que la 1.3.x, lo que significa que hay toda una cantidad de servidores que aún utilizan estas versiones y ya tienen toda una configuración establecida y probada en base a esas versiones, por ejemplo, las reglas de mod_security no son iguales para todas las versiones de apache, así que es bastante absurdo esperar que además de reconfigurar toda la plataforma del servidor, haya que reconfigurar todo módulo relacionado solo porque se decidió (?) sacar la versión 2.0.x del tree.

Aunque más común es ver servidores con Red Hat/CentOS/Fedora o Debian, acaso Gentoo tiene la intención de decirle a sus usuarios que se olviden de cualquier definición de compatibilidad con configuraciones previas, y que, sin importar la inversión de tiempo, pruebas y configuración necesarias para hacer nuevos arreglos, existe la obligación de actualizar o quedarse sin soporte? 

Más curioso aún es el hecho de que se haya visto mayor preocupación por parte de los usuarios cuando decidieron sacar xmms.....supongo que apache tiene un caracter de menor importancia  :Smile: 

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/53821

Ni cuenta me había dado... Suerte que estoy con la 2.2   :Very Happy: 

Sin embargo:

```
emerge -pv =www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2 (masked by: package.mask)
```

Sería cuestión de desenmascararlo... Al menos por ahora que todavía está en el arbol de portage.

Salud!

----------

## ackward

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> los cambios en la versión 2.2.x han sido muy grandes y demasiado constantes como para confiarlos a un servidor en producción
> 
> 

 

Quiza el problema empieza por poner gentoo en un servidor de produccion. Gentoo incluso en su rama estable se caracteriza por estar a la ultima. Actualizaciones como la expat, la glibc, gcc 4.2, pam,... todos esos provocan problemas.

Ademas que no es solo apache, es php, tomcat, la jdk, incluso mysql u openldap que son criticas avisan de exportar, borrar, actualizar y luego importar.

Eso sin contar que pocos proveedores van a darte soporte en gentoo y hay aplicaciones criticas que no funcionan (pj el agente de backup del arcserve para linux, segmentation fault) 

En cualquier caso en un par de servidores (desarrollo i+d) el paso de la 2.0 a la 2.2 no ha sido automatico pero tampoco traumatico, simplemente hay que tener cuidado con las directivas de acceso (order, deny, etc...) porque cambian por defecto a deny y si las tienes definidas dentro de una dierctiva condicional (modulo access?) no se cumple y parece algo extraño.

En cualquier caso, produccion para mi: debian o centos.

----------

## Acron_0248

@Inodoro_Pereyra, 

Gracias por el enlace  :Wink:  realmente en ningún momento llegué a ver tal cosa, pero dado que normalmente soy despitado sería normal  :Razz: 

Referente a lo que colocas, no se si es cosa de la actualización del tree, pero yo actualizé (emerge --sync) hace cosa de pocos días y no tengo el paquete que mencionas:

```

localhost ~ # emerge --pretend =www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2".
```

@ackward,

Igualmente, gracias por tu respuesta, debo decir sin embargo que, en base a tu comentario, puedo interpretar entonces que la idea descabellada es la mía al pensar en gentoo como una plataforma para un servidor en producción cosa que me parece un cliché, es decir "la distro no está hecha con ese fin en mente".

Llevo utilizando gentoo algo de tiempo ya y realmente me cuesta entender por qué podría ser mala idea el tener gentoo en un servidor en producción, mediante el sistema de bloqueos (masked by: ) es posible tener mayor control sobre lo que podrás actualizar en tu sistema, controlando de esa forma todo el entorno funcional del sistema y eso es algo que no tienen muchas otras distribuciones, incluyendo las más dedicadas a trabajar en servidores. Gentoo se basa en control, darle la oportunidad qué y cómo se instala cada cosa en su sistema, si existe la obligación de actualizar un paquete a una versión que podría quebrar en algún punto la configuración que ha sido estable durante un tiempo considerable, entonces se pierde la idea básica, el control, y con apache no se habla de unas pocas librerías para reparar con revdep-rebuild....

Por otra parte, que gentoo se caracterice por estar a la última, no significa (o no debería) que solo aquellos paquetes cuyas versiones sean las más altas, deban mantenerse, si al caso vamos, apache 1.3.41, apache 2.0.63 y apache 2.2.8 son las últimas versiones de cada rama, todas liberadas el mismo día, sin embargo en este caso pareciera que se ve apache como "una sola rama", es decir, que la última versión es 2.2.8 cosa que es incorrecta, cada versión es la última en su rama y apache tiene 3 ramas, cada una de estas utilizadas a gran en escala, de hecho, vendría siendo la 2.2.x la menos utilizada en comparación a las otras dos. Como bien dijiste, lo mismo pasa con PHP 4/5, MySQL 4/5, GCC 3/4 y otros tantos, pero PHP 4 aún se puede instalar, MySQL 4 también, y GCC 3 se mantiene aún debido a la gran cantidad de paquetes que dependen de las funciones ofrecidas por esa versión específica, por qué apache 2.0.x no? ese es precisamente mi punto.....  :Wink: 

Gracias a ambos  :Smile: 

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> por qué apache 2.0.x no? ese es precisamente mi punto

 

Si no es por falta de personal para mantener el ebuild, otra razón no se me ocurre...

Respecto a servidores en producción, no le veo lo descabellado a usar gentoo, se instala y no se actualiza a menos que una falla de seguridad demasiado importante haga que merezca la pena... O es lo que yo haría al menos.

Salud!

----------

## ColdWind

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no es por falta de personal para mantener el ebuild, otra razón no se me ocurre...
> 
> 

 

Otra razón de peso es que los autores de Apache ya no den soporte para la rama 2.0.

----------

## Acron_0248

@Inodoro_Pereyra,

Es una posibilidad, sip, una lástima no obstante...

@ColdWind,

En un futuro es probable, actualmente no lo es, la última versión de la rama 2.0 (2.0.63) liberada en enero de este año, es una actualización de seguridad y eso entra claramente dentro del concepto de soporte de software =)

Salu2

----------

## pacho2

¿Qué problema te supone actualizar al 2.2 ? 

Sé que lo mio no será un "servidor de producción", pero yo no tuve ningún problema al actualizar (hay una guía en la documentación de gentoo para pasar de la 2.0 a la 2.2) y el servidor estuvo caído el tiempo que tarda en ejecutarse:

```
/etc/init.d/apache restart
```

Saludos

----------

## PatomaS

Hola

Bueno, el tema de actualizar o no actualizar es siempre un tema delicado y cada uno lo enfoca desde diferentes puntos de vista, siendo todos razonables para quien los sostiene y comprensibles para los demás, si están bien explicados. Sin embargo, eso no lo hace general o de aceptación teocrática per se.

Sobre el tema abierto:

El tema abierto, habla de los repentinos cambios que el paquete ha sufrido en sus últimas actualizaciones, no de si es bueno o no usarlo, o si es mejor o peor que otro, o de donde debe ser usado y donde no. Antes de responder, es mejor leer con calma y no precipitar respuestas.

Yo soy uno de los que habitualmente tiende a responder, de forma equívoca, debo decir, cosas como "nadie te obliga a usarlo" o "si no te gusta no lo uses". Sin embargo, ese tipo de respuestas no son acordes al tema planteado.

Sobre lo que comentan, bueno, veamos ...

Menciona ackward que poner Gentoo en un servidor en producción es un error ¿lo es? ¿por qué?. Gentoo en su "rama estable", no está a la última, está cerca de las versiones más modernas y es estable. Al menos eso es lo que no dicen los developers y testers de cada paquete tras pasar por las pruebas a los que los someten. Para eso está el sistema de enmascarar paquetes mientras están en pruebas. 

Gracias a Dios, el paso de una versión no fué problema para ackward y para otros tantos. Sin embargo, si puede serlo para otros.

Sobre el soporte de apache por parte de los autores que menciona ColdWind, no hay problema. Ellos mismos recomiendan usar las listas de correo, la documentación oficial y principalmente, foros como este.

Sobre las páginas que aporta Gentoo sobre apache, tenemos upgrading. troubleshooting y el howto. La primera, empieza dando 3 motivos para el cambio, sin embargo, dichas razones son totalmente dependientes de la distribución, es decir, Gentoo. Una persona con conocimientos de apache y no de gentoo, estaría perdida al compilar apache y no tener módulos ni forma de activarlos vía comandos o archivo de configuración. Aquí podemos enzarzarnos en otras discusiones, pero eso ya es mucho desvío del tema. Estaría genial un poco más de detalle en la explicación de los motivos para los cambios. Incluso algún tema previo en el que se haya discutido los pros y contras. Conste que no dudo que se haya hecho, solo digo que yo, no lo he visto. Puede que sea mi culpa, si así es, lo acepto y estaría encantado de leer dichos temas si alguien me puede dar las direcciones.

La segunda, parece útil, más no puedo dar fe de ello ya que no la he necesitado. Pero es un gran paso adelante que exista. Sobre la tercera, bueno, parece un extracto de otras relacionadas con apache y mysql o apache y alguna otra cosa. Aparte, no está actualizada.

Así que finalmente, disculpen tanta palabra y tiempo. En mi opinión, y sin negar en absoluto el valor del grupo que trabaja con este paquete, creo que algunas cosas han sido hechas un poco apresuradamente y sin considerar el mundo real. Cierto es que las nuevas versiones ofrecen muchas ventajas respecto a las anteriores, sin embargo, hay montones de sitios y personas que no están actualizados y no creo que la mejor manera de que lo hagan sea forzándolos. Aparte, hay que considerar que la administración de algunos sitios implica muchas tareas aparte de revisar detalles o hacer pruebas con una determinada aplicación, en muchas ocasiones, los encargados de esto han de considerar muchas otras aplicaciones y sus relaciones; en otras ocasiones, a lo anterior hay que agregar el número de sistemas distintos a actualizar y en no menos ocasiones, hay que considerar el soporte a usuarios en empresas pequeñas o medianas. Todo eso, lleva tiempo.

Felicidad

----------

## Acron_0248

 *PatomaS wrote:*   

> El tema abierto, habla de los repentinos cambios que el paquete ha sufrido en sus últimas actualizaciones, no de si es bueno o no usarlo, o si es mejor o peor que otro, o de donde debe ser usado y donde no. Antes de responder, es mejor leer con calma y no precipitar respuestas.

 

En efecto....

Por otro lado, me pareció extraño que no hubiera detalles, primero para la continuidad de los cambios como la salida de la versión 2.0 del tree, y hasta la fecha, solo Inodoro_Pereyra parece haber conseguido algún enlace significativo.

@pacho2,

Problema en actualizar para mí, el hecho de que parezca una imposición aún cuando la rama v2.0.x es soportada por la fundación y que no hubiera detalles al respecto.

Podría agregar como dije al principio que para alguien trabajando con mod_security sería una pesadilla, dependiendo claro de la cantidad de reglas a cambiar para adaptarlas a la versión 2.2 de apache. Por otro lado, la guía, como tal comentas, implica la recompilación de varios paquetes, dependiendo de los que estén instalados en el sistema y que tengan relación directa con apache, lo cual sumado al hecho de que la configuración de la versión 2.2.x rompe la configuración de la versión 2.0.x, generará un downtime, podrían ser pocos minutos como podrían ser muchos dependiendo del tiempo que se lleve reconfigurar y probar, el gran problema es que todo downtime, por más pequeño que sea genera pérdidas, se imaginan un osCommerce con un downtime de ~media hora?  :Wink: 

Pero bueno, simplemente me pareció curioso lo que pasó con apache y que la información al respecto no fuera tan...visible, por decirlo de alguna manera.

Salu2

----------

